# ICT Business/System Analyst Ceiling



## samirsanghavi (Aug 13, 2012)

Hello All,

I have just finished my first step towards obtaining 189. Cleared IELTS with overall 8.0 but have got 7.5 in two sections. Here are my questions

1) I think I can only claim 10 points as I do not have 8 in each section. Please confirm.

2) ICT System/Business Analyst ceiling seem to have reached 1596 out of 1800. I am not sure if I will have a chance by the time I apply for ACS and submit EOI.

3) Based on my current calculation I am getting 65 points. Not sure if I should get spouse's ACS assessment to get extra 5 points. Will that help?

Your guidance would really be helpful.

Regards,
Samir Sanghavi


----------



## soeid (Oct 19, 2012)

My responses below:



samirsanghavi said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I have just finished my first step towards obtaining 189. Cleared IELTS with overall 8.0 but have got 7.5 in two sections. Here are my questions
> 
> ...


----------



## espresso (Nov 2, 2012)

Hi samirsanghavi, 

regarding your questions: 

_1) Cleared IELTS with overall 8.0 but have got 7.5 in two sections. [...] I think I can only claim 10 points as I do not have 8 in each section. _
Correct, DIAC considers your lowest score to determine the English language ability, so it's 10 points. 

_2) ICT System/Business Analyst ceiling seem to have reached 1596 out of 1800. I am not sure if I will have a chance by the time I apply for ACS and submit EOI._
It's hard to tell and depends on how many system analysts are in the EOI queue ahead of you - however, I'd expect it to cap before you can get an invite, unless you are very lucky. You will roughly have to wait 8-12 weeks for ACS to complete your assessment (according to their official FAQ). Not sure if it would be possible in your case, but maybe you could get an assessment in the software engineering and developer programmer group instead... otherwise you will have to wait until the new SOL is published on 1 July 2013 and hope that your occupation is still on the list. You can submit your EOI earlier, though.

_3) Based on my current calculation I am getting 65 points. Not sure if I should get spouse's ACS assessment to get extra 5 points. Will that help?_
Not really, because you'd probably get an immediate invitation in the next round with 65 points anyway (based on current invitation rates). You might consider getting her ACS assessment if she is in another occupation and could serve as primary applicant instead of you. That way you could also get around the occupation ceiling for system analysts.

All the best, 
Monika


----------



## indiadhaval (Oct 15, 2012)

*Occupation Ceiling applicable for 2611 ICT Business / System Analyst*

Could anyone please tell me if the occupational ceilings are applicable for Skilled Independent (subclass 189) visa or not?

I asked one of the migration agents and got to know that it is not applicable to Skilled Independent (subclass 189) Visa.

After reading through SkillSelect's website, it seems to be applicable to the same?

Confused...


----------



## PRK (Jan 24, 2013)

As far as I know, these occupation ceilings definitely applies to all immigrants and especially Skilled Independent 189.

Ofcourse I may be wrong here (and I would be very happy to be wrong here since I have applied for EOI (189) recently but my occupation ceiling is almost up for System analyst role) , but if your migration agent is giving you such misleading information, then it is probably time for you to drop/change this agent 





indiadhaval said:


> Could anyone please tell me if the occupational ceilings are applicable for Skilled Independent (subclass 189) visa or not?
> 
> I asked one of the migration agents and got to know that it is not applicable to Skilled Independent (subclass 189) Visa.
> 
> ...


----------



## UdayBASIS (Dec 24, 2012)

indiadhaval said:


> Could anyone please tell me if the occupational ceilings are applicable for Skilled Independent (subclass 189) visa or not?
> 
> I asked one of the migration agents and got to know that it is not applicable to Skilled Independent (subclass 189) Visa.
> 
> ...


I second PRK.

The occupational ceiling applies for Visa 189.

You would be better off, going it yourself, rather than going to that Agent!

Do not worry much. If you apply for ACS currently, then the duration, it currently takes around 2 + months. Hence, You will be up for the next FY (i.e: 2014 FY, starting by July 2013), provided Your skill is there in the SOL by that time.

BR,
Uday


----------



## espresso (Nov 2, 2012)

Hi indiadhaval, 

it is quite worrying that your agent is not better informed. The information on the SkillSelect page - Occupation Ceilings is quite clear on that topic. To quote: 



> An occupation ceiling may be applied to invitations to apply to migrate issued under the *points based skilled visas* of the migration program. [...] This limitation does *not apply* to *Employer Sponsored or Business Innovation and Investment visa* classes. For the state and territory nominated visas, a state or territory will not be able to nominate you if your nominated occupation has reached its occupation ceiling.


From the visas listed on the SkillSelect portal, the ceilings therefore apply to the 189/190/489 subclasses but not to the 457/132/186/187/188/888 subclasses. 

All the best, 
Monika


----------



## Stigmatic (Nov 9, 2012)

What I have seen from last 2-3 years that Business / System analyst is in demand and continued to grow in numbers. In 2010-11 it was 320, 2011-12 it went to 900 and this year it went to 1800. 

So I don't think there is huge worth on this front. Just need to wait for few more months. 

I have just applied under ICT Business Analyst with 65 points. 

Hoping to get invite in July 2013 first slot.


----------



## UdayBASIS (Dec 24, 2012)

Stigmatic said:


> What I have seen from last 2-3 years that Business / System analyst is in demand and continued to grow in numbers. In 2010-11 it was 320, 2011-12 it went to 900 and this year it went to 1800.
> 
> So I don't think there is huge worth on this front. Just need to wait for few more months.
> 
> ...


Hi Stigmatic (Dont know your real name),

There are still some 200 odd slots left. So, Why would you say that, You would need to wait till july 2013?

Is it so that, this particular Invitations sent/Ceiling was published by December end? And the slots would have been exhausted by now?

BR,
Uday


----------



## Stigmatic (Nov 9, 2012)

UdayBASIS said:


> Hi Stigmatic (Dont know your real name),
> 
> There are still some 200 odd slots left. So, Why would you say that, You would need to wait till july 2013?
> 
> ...


Hi Uday,

The 200 slots left must have occupied in Jan 1st slot invitations. 

So, i am very sure that the ICT SA/BA ceiling for this year is already reached.


----------



## PRK (Jan 24, 2013)

Stigmatic,
I am in the same situation as you.... Applied for ICT System Analyst with 65 points on Jan 21 (can you believe it, missed earlier slot by 2 days or so  due to wait for ACS assessment).

I am also pretty sure that the ceiling must be already reached in Jan (though I am hoping for some miracle there), so will need to wait till July 1st week. With so many people getting invites for this role, I just hope that it doesn't get removed in the SOL list for next year... If that happens, we are really stuck in a bad situation.






Stigmatic said:


> What I have seen from last 2-3 years that Business / System analyst is in demand and continued to grow in numbers. In 2010-11 it was 320, 2011-12 it went to 900 and this year it went to 1800.
> 
> So I don't think there is huge worth on this front. Just need to wait for few more months.
> 
> ...


----------



## UdayBASIS (Dec 24, 2012)

Stigmatic said:


> Hi Uday,
> 
> The 200 slots left must have occupied in Jan 1st slot invitations.
> 
> So, i am very sure that the ICT SA/BA ceiling for this year is already reached.


Hi stigmatic,

Yeps, I understand it!

I could also see that, You might be thinking about not starting the process soon enough! 

Best wishes!!

BR,
Uday


----------



## Stigmatic (Nov 9, 2012)

PRK said:


> Stigmatic,
> I am in the same situation as you.... Applied for ICT System Analyst with 65 points on Jan 21 (can you believe it, missed earlier slot by 2 days or so  due to wait for ACS assessment).
> 
> I am also pretty sure that the ceiling must be already reached in Jan (though I am hoping for some miracle there), so will need to wait till July 1st week. With so many people getting invites for this role, I just hope that it doesn't get removed in the SOL list for next year... If that happens, we are really stuck in a bad situation.


Yeah... thats true. Even i have applied with 65 points. 

We need to be positive for the SOL list and get invitation in the 1st slot which opens in July. 

Looking at the trend the ICT BA/SA it grew over 3 years from 320 to 900 to 1800 this year. So lets hope for the best and wait patiently.


----------



## Stigmatic (Nov 9, 2012)

Here is the link,

Please see table 4 right hand side. It clearly says that in 2010-11 the ICT BA/SA celing was 320, then next year in 2011-12 it grew to 900 and this year it is 1800. 

http://www.immi.gov.au/media/statistics/country-profiles/_pdf/india.pdf


----------



## PRK (Jan 24, 2013)

Stigmatic,
Thanks for sharing... this is good info.

However, I will be trying for ICT project manager roles once I reach OZ, since that's my role since last 3-4 years. I have analyst experience earlier & had to highlight that to be eligible for Skilled visa 189. Not sure how is the market for project managers, though.

PRK





Stigmatic said:


> Here is the link,
> 
> Please see table 4 right hand side. It clearly says that in 2010-11 the ICT BA/SA celing was 320, then next year in 2011-12 it grew to 900 and this year it is 1800.


----------



## Colombo (Feb 4, 2013)

Dear All,

I also applied for the above position. This was on 29th Jan.
Still no reply. no idea will i be selected for the 1 of July slot as i have only 60 marks.

Cheers

XXX


----------



## aa2312 (May 11, 2012)

Hi Guys,
I am badly in need of some good advise.
SS 190 (261111 Business Analyst) 
Awaiting ACS skills assessment (expected next week)
Then EOI & then SS
I don't think I will make it given the time & occupation ceiling for BA (1594 out of 1800)

Would it be wise to NOT apply now and wait for July 2013 ....


----------



## Spikes (Feb 17, 2013)

aa2312 said:


> Hi Guys,
> I am badly in need of some good advise.
> SS 190 (261111 Business Analyst)
> Awaiting ACS skills assessment (expected next week)
> ...


State Sponsorship is excluded from the occupation ceilings. Go ahead and apply now. For EOI. Remember if the ceilings 'reset' you will be in (close to) first in line.


----------



## espresso (Nov 2, 2012)

Hi Spikes, 

just a small correction: According to the SkillSelect Report page (subheading "Occupation Ceilings") this is not quite correct. To quote: 



> This limitation does not apply to Employer Sponsored or Business Innovation and Investment visa classes. For the *state and territory nominated visas*, a state or territory *will not be able to nominate you* if your nominated occupation has reached its occupation ceiling. For clients with an Expression Of Interest in this occupation group, your Expression Of Interest will remain valid for two years from the date you submitted your Expression Of Interest.


People can submit their EOIs but state nominations will only commence with the start of the 2013-2014 program year on 1 July 2013. I'm not sure how the different states deal with applications that reach them now but where the occupation ceiling has already been reached. They surely cannot invite you now but may keep your application until the next program year starts and nominate you then. I would contact the state nomination processing center, just to make sure, before you send your application and even pay a fee (such as in NSW). 

Note that employer sponsored visas such as ENS or 457 are not subject to the occupation ceilings. If you can find an employer willing to sponsor you, the ENS (Direct Entry) stream could also be very attractive and with a shorter wait period too. 

All the best to everyone in the queue, 
Monika


----------



## Colombo (Feb 4, 2013)

espresso said:


> Hi Spikes,
> 
> just a small correction: According to the SkillSelect Report page (subheading "Occupation Ceilings") this is not quite correct. To quote:
> 
> ...



Dear Monika,

It was really good info.
Thanks for sharing with us.

XXX


----------



## Spikes (Feb 17, 2013)

espresso said:


> Hi Spikes,
> 
> just a small correction: According to the SkillSelect Report page (subheading "Occupation Ceilings") this is not quite correct. To quote:
> 
> ...


Apologies. Tnx for correcting me!


----------



## aa2312 (May 11, 2012)

Thanks Guys...ICT Business Analysts there are 1800 and 1594 already reached...Should I apply now or wait till July since no one would know how many are ahead in the Queue ? Please suggest...I don't want to get stuck with my application in a way that I apply and ICT BA reaches the ceiling....


----------



## Colombo (Feb 4, 2013)

aa2312 said:


> Thanks Guys...ICT Business Analysts there are 1800 and 1594 already reached...Should I apply now or wait till July since no one would know how many are ahead in the Queue ? Please suggest...I don't want to get stuck with my application in a way that I apply and ICT BA reaches the ceiling....



Dear So & So,

I am pretty sure that you have to be in the queue till next July once you apply under 621111 or 621112. This is due to the sealing has reached in the first round of Jan 2013,

If you have any need of involve in a fast track, I think the best method would be trying for a category that still plenty of slots left.

Anyways its all your call. 

XXX


----------



## Colombo (Feb 4, 2013)

Dear All,

Did any of you got invited for the occupational sealing 261112 or 261111 on 4th of March...

XXX


----------



## choalt (Nov 22, 2012)

Dear All

I have received my code 261112 (System Analysts) ACS assessment +ve on 14th March, and now waiting for the IELTS, I hope to score according the requirement, I checked on the SkillSelect page and the occupation ceiling for 261112 -System Analysts is 1800/1800, 

so does that mean I will be able to apply in the new quota coming up in July 2013?

any other suggestions are welcome....thanks everone.


----------



## PRK (Jan 24, 2013)

_so does that mean I will be able to apply in the new quota coming up in July 2013?
_

I think it only means that the ceiling has been reached and there are no free slots for System Analysts, till June 2013.

The new SOL & ceiling limits for next cycle (July2013-June2014) will be announced sometime in June - it may or may not include Systems/Business Analyst at all, depending on whether there is a still a shortage of these skills in Australia at that time. So I guess you will have to wait till June to be certain.





choalt said:


> Dear All
> 
> I have received my code 261112 (System Analysts) ACS assessment +ve on 14th March, and now waiting for the IELTS, I hope to score according the requirement, I checked on the SkillSelect page and the occupation ceiling for 261112 -System Analysts is 1800/1800,
> 
> ...


----------



## choalt (Nov 22, 2012)

Thanks PRK, the statement " it may or may not include Systems/Business Analyst at all" in the new list. After all that wait !!

Since I am a newbie and still understanding the whole process, do you think it is a normal practise to drop a occupation from the SOL each year...

If dropped from the list, do we still have a chance to apply on another listed occupation close to system analyts and I beleive will have to go through ACS assessment again?

Thanks for the feedback PRK


----------



## PRK (Jan 24, 2013)

Even I am not sure about this particular occupation being dropped from SOL - but yes, the SOL list does change every year depending on whether the skills shortage situation has changed.

But seeing that 1800 people have already reached or will be reaching Australia to take up this particular role and also that these folks are already finding it so very hard to get employment, I really suspect if there is actually a shortage of this skill. I was just plain lucky to get an invite in the last available slot before the ceiling was reached. 

Like you said, if you choose a different occupation, then you will have to go thru the ACS process again.

Best of luck with your migration efforts.






choalt said:


> Thanks PRK, the statement " it may or may not include Systems/Business Analyst at all" in the new list. After all that wait !!
> 
> Since I am a newbie and still understanding the whole process, do you think it is a normal practise to drop a occupation from the SOL each year...
> 
> ...


----------



## choalt (Nov 22, 2012)

Thanks again PRK, I hope for the best and waiting for the June 2013 SOL.


----------



## Colombo (Feb 4, 2013)

choalt said:


> Thanks again PRK, I hope for the best and waiting for the June 2013 SOL.


Dear Choalt,

How many marks did u get...?

XXX


----------



## choalt (Nov 22, 2012)

Hi Colombo, I did not understand, did u mean marks in IELTS? I will be writing the exam this month. Thanks


----------



## Colombo (Feb 4, 2013)

Hi Caolt,

I was just asked about youe EOI score.. it could be 80 75 70 65 or 60,

It will be very handy on your way ahead...


Visit the bellow link .. That will provide much more info with related to 261112 and 189.

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...ts-living-australia/149524-1-july-2013-a.html


Cheers Mate

XXX


----------



## Colombo (Feb 4, 2013)

Dear All,

Any one have a idea about new occupational Ceiling for 2013-2014.
As the trend we know it is growing. Would the amount be just 1800 or some thing different.

Also Is there any chance of moving the code 261112 and 261111 in to the list 2.
please fire up with your idea.

Cheers

XXX


----------



## choalt (Nov 22, 2012)

Dear Friends, 

Please help / suggest, how to move next 189 or 190, no choice? 

ANZSCO 261112 (System Analyst)
ACS Assessment positive March 2013
IELTS scored 7 overall, R 6.5, W 6.5, L 7 S 7 (2 attempts so far, exam fear)
Total year of ICT experience 13 years
Age: 38 years
obtained post graduate outside Australia from India
Spouse will be included in the application, but not claiming partners point.

Senior members, I would really appreciate your guide in preparing for my next step, as you all know that big day is coming soon. 1st July 2013.

Thanks & Regards


----------



## VenkytoOz (Mar 20, 2013)

choalt said:


> Dear Friends,
> 
> Please help / suggest, how to move next 189 or 190, no choice?
> 
> ...


Bud, you can only apply for SA SS. As SA only state to accept 6.5 in IELTS, all other states need min 7.0. Either you apply for SA SS on Jul 1st or take the exam again.


----------



## choalt (Nov 22, 2012)

Dear VenkytoOz,

Thanks for the quick feedback, finally thinking whole day today, I decided to give another IELTS exam on 22nd June :fingerscrossed: and try my best to score 7 and above in each, any tips to success in IELTS IDP, I will be writing exam in Dubai.

Thanks


----------



## Colombo (Feb 4, 2013)

choalt said:


> Dear VenkytoOz,
> 
> Thanks for the quick feedback, finally thinking whole day today, I decided to give another IELTS exam on 22nd June :fingerscrossed: and try my best to score 7 and above in each, any tips to success in IELTS IDP, I will be writing exam in Dubai.
> 
> Thanks


Dear Choalt,

How many total points will u be able to collect if you succeed with IELTS.
This is also a major fact with related to EOI.

Cheers

XXX


----------



## VenkytoOz (Mar 20, 2013)

Without IELTS you need 55 points. A 7 in each module will give you 10 points. However, if you just have 55, then SA would give you 5 points for SS and grant VISA.


----------



## choalt (Nov 22, 2012)

Dear Venkytooz,

It seems, with my 13 years overseas experience and postgraduate degree, I am able to score 55 points currently without IELTS, yes if I am successful in geeting 7 in each module, I will be reaching at 65, but as you wrote, however, if you just have 55, then SA would give me 5 points for SS and grant VISA, thanks for your feedback buddy, I will give a last try for my IELTS score on 22nd June and wait for the score, i hope by first week of July, situation would be in my favour.

Regards
choalt


----------



## lovebt (Jul 6, 2013)

*Suggestions on next steps*

Hi Guys,

I had applied for ACS Assessment- ICT Business Analyst - 261111 on 28th March 2013 & received my positive assessment on 5th July 2013

Currently I am on 55 points with 4.5 years of ACS Assessment giving me 5 points & my IELTS giving me 10 points. 

I have for now gone ahead with EOI on 190 & made a selection of any state, since I can only select one. I would have liked to choose NSW & QLD.

I am going to give IELTS again to cross 60 points to get my eligibility for 189. Since my ACS result states 4.5 years experience and they took 3 months to do the assessment, in next 3 to 4 months, I should have 5+ years of experience which would make me eligible for 189. But I believe that might be too late looking at celling being reached very quickly for ICT Biz Ana. 

I would appreciate if someone can guide from experience on the following

1) Do I need to re-apply for ACS Assessment in a few months to cross the 5 years experience from the current 4.5 years positive assessment.

2) Should I apply for 187 as I have no problems with the 2 years condition of regional area. What are the chances of Invitation for 187 and 190? 

3) If I get Invitation from 187, will that mean I will not get any more invitations for 190 or 189? 

Any help would be appreciated.

Many Thanks

Bharat


----------



## NBR (Sep 11, 2012)

lovebt said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I had applied for ACS Assessment- ICT Business Analyst - 261111 on 28th March 2013 & received my positive assessment on 5th July 2013
> 
> ...


Can we submit the EOI with out ICT BA 261111 being listed on NSW SNOL ???


----------



## lovebt (Jul 6, 2013)

*Ict ba - nsw*



NBR said:


> Can we submit the EOI with out ICT BA 261111 being listed on NSW SNOL ???


I am not quite sure. But as soon as I made a selection for Sub Class 190, I was offered a drop-down to choose states with an option Any. So I just went ahead with Any for the time being.


----------



## Colombo (Feb 4, 2013)

Dear All,

Surely last 1150 must have contains most from 261112 and 261111.
that means most from our 1800 already occupied.

Cheers.

XXX


----------



## Expat74 (Aug 26, 2012)

Can someone please confirm if we have to go through both ACS as well as VETASSESS inorder to claim points for Work Exp and Education? I have a Bachelor's degree from India (EEE) and planning to apply for Business Analyst. Have work exp of 7 years.

Please advise. Thanks you


----------



## lovebt (Jul 6, 2013)

*Acs & vatassess*



Expat74 said:


> Can someone please confirm if we have to go through both ACS as well as VETASSESS inorder to claim points for Work Exp and Education? I have a Bachelor's degree from India (EEE) and planning to apply for Business Analyst. Have work exp of 7 years.
> 
> Please advise. Thanks you


I recently got my ACS assessment for qualification as well as experience.

I had done my Diploma of Information Technology from Australia & Bachelor of Computer Application from India & both were positively assessed. 

But ACS will only assess ICT degrees. 

Thanks

Bharat


----------



## Birender (Nov 19, 2012)

Colombo said:


> Dear All,
> 
> Surely last 1150 must have contains most from 261112 and 261111.
> that means most from our 1800 already occupied.
> ...


I submitted my EOI in 261112, with 60 points on 17th May.

When do i have a chance to get invited?


----------



## InaToAus (Mar 20, 2013)

Colombo said:


> Dear All,
> 
> Surely last 1150 must have contains most from 261112 and 261111.
> that means most from our 1800 already occupied.
> ...


The report has just out now at skillselect, most of the invite of 1 july was from 2611 and 2613 :fingerscrossed:


----------



## NBR (Sep 11, 2012)

Colombo said:


> Dear All,
> 
> Surely last 1150 must have contains most from 261112 and 261111.
> that means most from our 1800 already occupied.
> ...


So True Colombo, with reference to 

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...australia/162111-quota-2013-14-published.html

460 applicants have been invited


----------



## nithin117 (Jul 1, 2013)

Colombo said:


> Dear All,
> 
> Surely last 1150 must have contains most from 261112 and 261111.
> that means most from our 1800 already occupied.
> ...


AS
you expected out of 1150 invites 460 were from 261112 and 261111 and the ceiling is shrinked to 1360??.
so every one of 460 candidates were claiming 65+ points
so the next round for 15 july is for 1150 invites and only remaining 900 slots open for 261112 and 261111 .i guess very less chances of people with 60 points being considered?

hopes dashed


----------



## Colombo (Feb 4, 2013)

Birender said:


> I submitted my EOI in 261112, with 60 points on 17th May.
> 
> When do i have a chance to get invited?


Dear Birender

If I m not mistaken u will be get u r slot in 4th round if and only if the sealing not reached then.

Have a little faith.

XXX


----------



## Colombo (Feb 4, 2013)

InaToAus said:


> The report has just out now at skillselect, most of the invite of 1 july was from 2611 and 2613 :fingerscrossed:


I knew it...


----------



## Colombo (Feb 4, 2013)

nithin117 said:


> AS
> you expected out of 1150 invites 460 were from 261112 and 261111 and the ceiling is shrinked to 1360??.
> so every one of 460 candidates were claiming 65+ points
> so the next round for 15 july is for 1150 invites and only remaining 900 slots open for 261112 and 261111 .i guess very less chances of people with 60 points being considered?
> ...


Let me make it clear ...
I wasn't expecting that to happened..

Just did some maths and expressed the possible out come....

What is left is month full of 65 guys
and
all the people applied over 65 points withing 1st and 15 July.

Surely there will be 500 lucky individuals among those two categories.

then comes 60's ..

hopefully hand full of 650 slots will be available ....  

Cheers

XXX


----------



## nithin117 (Jul 1, 2013)

hi,
colombo

do you have any second options? 
can we get our skills re assessed
to analyst programmer or systems engineer. .?

Thanks


----------



## BrightSun6582 (Jul 8, 2013)

Already 460 invites sent for this category in the first round itself. Good news is ppl with 65/70/75/80 have got the invites. lets see what happens in 2nd round scheduled on 15th july


----------



## Colombo (Feb 4, 2013)

nithin117 said:


> hi,
> colombo
> 
> do you have any second options?
> ...


Hey.

In that case I would say.. 

better to shift in to 2613...

at least they have 4300 slots left still.... 

Cheers 

XXX


----------



## alb (Feb 27, 2012)

Colombo said:


> Hey.
> 
> In that case I would say..
> 
> ...


hey mate, can i just ask what occupation does (Software and Applications Programmers) falls under when applying for a new acs skilled assessment? (hope that makes sense?)

261311 Analyst Programmer
261312 Developer Programmer
261313 Software Engineer


----------



## Birender (Nov 19, 2012)

Colombo said:


> Hey.
> 
> In that case I would say..
> 
> ...


i am not eligible for any other occupation.

is applying for SS is a safer option?


----------



## Mroks (Nov 1, 2011)

For ICT Business/System Analyst, SS seems to an additional alternative option as the ceiling is going to reach very fast. If getting a slot in 189 is difficult, then its better to apply for SS.


----------



## oraclrock (Jul 2, 2013)

I agree with Mroks.
SS is the best option there. Business/System Analyst could not move to Analyst Programmer if they didn't have any programmer background / academic. The other thing is, you need to do another ACS skill assessment, waste (usually) another good 2-3 months + another $425 and there is possibility that it gets rejected.


----------



## Vincentluf (Jun 10, 2013)

oraclrock said:


> I agree with Mroks.
> SS is the best option there. Business/System Analyst could not move to Analyst Programmer if they didn't have any programmer background / academic. The other thing is, you need to do another ACS skill assessment, waste (usually) another good 2-3 months + another $425 and there is possibility that it gets rejected.


Which states offer sponsorship apart from Victoria?


----------



## Mroks (Nov 1, 2011)

Vincentluf said:


> Which states offer sponsorship apart from Victoria?


ACT - http://www.canberrayourfuture.com.a...cuments/act-occupation-list-2012-13-july1.pdf
NT - Northern Territory Nomination / Sponsorship


----------



## nithin117 (Jul 1, 2013)

nsw but only in regional


----------



## NBR (Sep 11, 2012)

nithin117 said:


> nsw but only in regional


I dont think NSW as listed BA skillset on regional list, correct me ?

NSW Skilled Regional Nominated Migration - NSW Trade & Investment: Business in NSW


----------



## Colombo (Feb 4, 2013)

Dear All,

Please visit the bellow location.

VISIT

once place for all the information related to 15 July 2013.

Cheers.

xxx


----------



## lovebt (Jul 6, 2013)

NBR said:


> Can we submit the EOI with out ICT BA 261111 being listed on NSW SNOL ???


It allowed me to submit the EOI. No problems! But did not get any invitation!

However on 18th July 13, I got my ACS Re-assessed under a different occupation 261311 because my role/profile matched with this occupation also. I got a positive assessment and now I am at 60 points on 189 and 65 points for 190.

Be advised, I applied for State Sponsorship from VIC on 1st August & on 3rd September, I got a rejection. 

Good luck!


----------



## guocongwudi (Nov 18, 2012)

lovebt said:


> It allowed me to submit the EOI. No problems! But did not get any invitation!
> 
> However on 18th July 13, I got my ACS Re-assessed under a different occupation 261311 because my role/profile matched with this occupation also. I got a positive assessment and now I am at 60 points on 189 and 65 points for 190.
> 
> ...


what is the reason for rejcetion?


----------



## lovebt (Jul 6, 2013)

guocongwudi said:


> what is the reason for rejcetion?


Thank you for your application for Victorian Government nomination under the 190 - Skilled Nominated visa scheme.

Following a review of your application, we regret to inform you that you have not been selected for visa nomination by the Victorian Government.

Your application for Victorian Government state nomination was reviewed individually and assessed with a focus on your ability to address a number of criteria, including:

§ your ability to meet the minimum eligibility criteria,

§ the demand for your particular skills and expertise, and your ability to find work in Victoria, 

§ the suitability and transferability of your qualifications, skills and experience – including any specialist capabilities – to the needs of Victoria’s labour market,

§ your ability and commitment to establishing yourself, and any dependents, in Victoria 

§ the number of nomination applications received relative to the number of nomination places available for your occupation. 

Victoria receives a high number of very strong applications for state nomination and only the very highest calibre candidates with the strongest skills, experience and opportunity for finding work in Victoria’s labour market are selected for Victorian state nomination.

The Victorian Government uses independent industry panels to provide advice on the suitability of applicants to Victoria’s labour market. These industry representatives also provide advice on the demand for individual applicants’ qualifications, skills and experience, and prospects for employment in Victoria. 

*While your application demonstrated your ability to meet the minimum eligibility requirements for Victorian state nomination, other applicants were able to more adequately demonstrate their suitability for employment in Victoria.*


----------



## guocongwudi (Nov 18, 2012)

lovebt said:


> Thank you for your application for Victorian Government nomination under the 190 - Skilled Nominated visa scheme.
> 
> Following a review of your application, we regret to inform you that you have not been selected for visa nomination by the Victorian Government.
> 
> ...


I would say u r really bad luck. try SA


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxsssagi (May 21, 2013)

NBR said:


> I dont think NSW as listed BA skillset on regional list, correct me ?
> 
> NSW Skilled Regional Nominated Migration - NSW Trade & Investment: Business in NSW


I believe South Australia is also open now for sponsorship for ICT BA/SA apart from VIC, ACT & NT.


----------



## Rinsuio (Sep 3, 2014)

hello everyone. I have submitted my EOI for System Analysts with 65 points. Am wondering if chances of getting invite is good? Should I consider any back up plans?


----------



## evangelist (Oct 5, 2014)

Rinsuio said:


> hello everyone. I have submitted my EOI for System Analysts with 65 points. Am wondering if chances of getting invite is good? Should I consider any back up plans?


For those applying for SA/BA, would following information on skillselect website be pertinent......

'As there are high levels of interest from prospective skilled migrants in the below occupations, pro rata arrangements for this occupational group will apply. These arrangements are subject to change throughout the programme years:
-ICT Business and Systems Analysts
-Software and Applications Programmers

Occupations ceilings for the 2014-15 programme year
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Occupation ID - Description Ceiling Value/ Results to Date
2611 - ICT Business and Systems Analysts, 1620 / 522
2613 - Software and Applications Programmers, 5004 / 1262

Last reviewed Wednesday 8 October 2014


----------



## Rinsuio (Sep 3, 2014)

evangelist said:


> For those applying for SA/BA, would following information on skillselect website be pertinent......
> 
> 'As there are high levels of interest from prospective skilled migrants in the below occupations, pro rata arrangements for this occupational group will apply. These arrangements are subject to change throughout the programme years:
> -ICT Business and Systems Analysts
> ...


Hi there,

I've received my invitation on September 8th. Many thanks for you reply though


----------



## HamzaOZ (Oct 17, 2014)

If the change in ceiling is from 522 (before 13 October round) to currently 579, does this mean 57 have been invited or granted visa through this occupation?


Also, would i get 5 points only if my experience year is 4 years and 11 month (after deducting 2 years by ACS assessment letter)


----------



## Rinsuio (Sep 3, 2014)

HamzaOZ said:


> If the change in ceiling is from 522 (before 13 October round) to currently 579, does this mean 57 have been invited or granted visa through this occupation?
> 
> 
> Also, would i get 5 points only if my experience year is 4 years and 11 month (after deducting 2 years by ACS assessment letter)


This means that 57 people has been invited. Yes, you will get 5 points when ACS recognises 4 years and 11 months. You can wait 1 more month and change your points on the EOI system, however, make sure you keep your pay slip.


----------



## HamzaOZ (Oct 17, 2014)

Rinsuio said:


> This means that 57 people has been invited. Yes, you will get 5 points when ACS recognises 4 years and 11 months. You can wait 1 more month and change your points on the EOI system, however, make sure you keep your pay slip.


Thanks mate. Not sure how many have logged EOI for this occupation and also if they have a quota of 1600 something, what about those who do drop their application or not granted visa is there a way for DIAC to invite others as a replacement for those?


----------



## podigeo (Feb 4, 2014)

HamzaOZ said:


> what about those who do drop their application or not granted visa is there a way for DIAC to invite others as a replacement for those?


In my opinion, they invite all such replacement at the end of invite year. Probably last year it was 26th May 2014 when they invited more than usual cycle.


----------

